
More malware found hosted in Google’s official Android market - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/more-malware-found-hosted-in-google-android-market/
======
SlipperySlope
Google is using sophisticated automated malware scanners to rapidly process
the many app submissions that they receive. In contrast, Apple manually
reviews and tests each of their submitted apps to prevent malware and quite a
bit more, e.g. no detected bugs - but its process is considerably more picky,
and likely slower.

Which procedure is better on the whole?

